# Ex-pats in Fuengirola!



## Mentorn

BBC1 Documentary Seeks British Ex-Pats!

• Are you a British ex-pat in Fuengirola?
• Are you enjoying a new life in the Spanish sunshine?
• What’s it like being part of a community on the Costa Del Sol??

Mentorn Media, the producer of Question Time and award winning documentaries, is making a new programme for BBC1 looking at the British ex-pat community in Fuengirola. We want to know what it’s like for the Brits living on the Costa del Sol, and how ex-pats manage to make ends meet when living abroad. Are you enjoying your dream retirement in the Spanish sunshine? Do you love being part of a vibrant ex-pat community? How do you survive financially away from home? Whatever your story, we’d love to hear from you.

Please contact SJones[at]Mentorn[dot]tv

Many thanks, and I hope this is of interest to some members. Apologies if there is a better place to post this - I couldn't see a Media board in the Spanish ex-pats section


----------



## thrax

Why Fuengirola??


----------



## Mentorn

Hi Thrax, 
Thanks for your question - we chose Fuengirola as it has a large British ex-pat community
Hope this helps!


----------



## baldilocks

Mentorn said:


> BBC1 Documentary Seeks British Ex-Pats!
> 
> • Are you a British ex-pat in Fuengirola?
> • Are you enjoying a new life in the Spanish sunshine?
> • What’s it like being part of a community on the Costa Del Sol??
> 
> Mentorn Media, the producer of Question Time and award winning documentaries, is making a new programme for BBC1 looking at the British ex-pat community in Fuengirola. We want to know what it’s like for the Brits living on the Costa del Sol, and *how ex-pats manage to make ends meet when living abroad*. Are you enjoying your dream retirement in the Spanish sunshine? Do you love being part of a vibrant ex-pat community? How do you survive financially away from home? Whatever your story, we’d love to hear from you.
> 
> Please contact SJones[at]Mentorn[dot]tv
> 
> Many thanks, and I hope this is of interest to some members. Apologies if there is a better place to post this - I couldn't see a Media board in the Spanish ex-pats section





> how ex-pats manage to make ends meet when living abroad


You are inferring that it is difficult to make ends meet. I don't know how you have got that idea. Food prices are, for the most part, lower than in the UK and the quality as good, if not better; the cost of living generally is also lower, especially as far as property/council/vehicle taxes are concerned. Of course, if people do all their shopping in Iceland, then they will find things more costly, but using local shops, Lidl and/or Mercadona, they should have no difficulrty.

My only connection with Fuengirola is to make occasional trips there to either get a few items from the Iceland store and have the best fish and chips on the Costa del Sol.

We live in a village in Jaén province and our average cost of living is about €650 per month for three adults and two dogs, but we have no mortgage or rent to find.


----------

